# BFN again, advice needed



## shadowseeker (Mar 10, 2006)

hi,
i have just had my 5th BFN with donor eggs, my clinic have said that they cant understand why none have worked as everything was good.
the last de ivf i had gave a HCG of 11 then dropped to 3.
my clinic said that its a good thing because it showed it worked this time.

does anyone have any advice or comments on this please.

i am at my wits end at the moment

San x


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

shadow,

sorry but i do not have any answers for you but i have had reply  from my clinic as well, i have not done as my cycles as you
but they say that i should go again as we had a BFP this time for a llittle while.

but dont know what to do next

i hope some some can help

Sam xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't have any advice but just wanted to say I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## shadowseeker (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you both for your replies, i have just e-mailed my clinic and bombarded them with a load of questions, not sure if they will be able to answer them but i thought it was worth a try.

thanks again 
san xx


----------

